# rt 82 dam



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

any activity at the dam or after down stream havent heard of much going on yet anyone doing good


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Might get a little action after this rain. . . .


----------



## Walks216 (Nov 12, 2006)

If you go down man, please bring a bag with you to throw trash in. I hauled out a full bag when I was down there watching last week. It's gross with all the line, little cleo, and rooster tail packaging.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Walks216 said:


> If you go down man, please bring a bag with you to throw trash in. I hauled out a full bag when I was down there watching last week. It's gross with all the line, little cleo, and rooster tail packaging.


Amen..

Creekcrawler is right.

Also for everyone fishing from the concrete slab on the side by the tracks for god's sake be careful. That thing is slippery when it is dry and the water is warm. Hate to see something happen to someone.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Also for everyone fishing from the concrete slab on the side by the tracks for god's sake be careful. That thing is slippery when it is dry and the water is warm. Hate to see something happen to someone.


i can personally attest to that....if you fall in (like i did) you will get sucked toward the dam too! you better be a good swimmer if you fall in there.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Fer sure!

I saw a kid slide off that thing once too.
The look of fear on his face - the current definitely sweeps you towards that damn dam....
I've seen 3 ft diameter logs trapped there - they'd go under and surface 20 feet away after 5 minutes.
There really isn't a reason to crawl that far up the concrete thing anyways...


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Went right after work today, and got this guy. Boy did it put up one hell of a fight! Got it on a blue/silver cleo. Picture then released. They must have been in there pretty thick, because they were jumping the dam every minute or two.

Also, there were TONS of shad... Almost like 72nd or Eastlake in the winter, but they were the little guys.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Walks216 said:


> If you go down man, please bring a bag with you to throw trash in. I hauled out a full bag when I was down there watching last week. It's gross with all the line, little cleo, and rooster tail packaging.


Not only can you find a vast array of quality recycleables but water from this location burns perfectly in my Ford F350 diesel pickup.
Very sad how we take care of the things we admire.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

whjr...thats a beaut! i havent been down there in a long time but its really neat to watch them try to jump the dam.


----------



## Scot (Apr 18, 2006)

My question is how many (what percentage, or number of the population) actually make it OVER the dam? How far do they go up the river from Rt. 82? What is the farthest upstream someone has laid into a good size steelhead?

Scot


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Scot said:


> My question is how many (what percentage, or number of the population) actually make it OVER the dam? How far do they go up the river from Rt. 82? What is the farthest upstream someone has laid into a good size steelhead?
> 
> Scot


Not too sure on the farthest upstream they travel, but out of the 50 or so that I saw make an attempt, 3 of them made it.

That was my first time ever seeing fish jump a dam in real life though, so that's all I can say.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm guessing most of them they eventually make the jump.
The furthest up they can get is the Ohio Edison dam on the main river.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i remember one day i was watching for a while and it seemed like about 1 in 10 attempts made it. like creekcrawler sort of says though, its probably somewhat the same fish making repeated attempts. when the water is flowing harder its probably easier for them to make it so it probably changes from day to day.


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

that's realy somthing. I never realized that many trout came that far up the Cuyahoga river. I might try over there this week. I still have yet to get my first steelhead. Thanks for the posts. <><:airplane:


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

If they are that far up the Hoga. how far are they up the Rocky???


----------



## rp101 (May 5, 2006)

How far is the dam on 82 from let's say strongsville area? Are there any kind of land marks or streets that I should look for to let me know that I am close to the dam? Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

theguy said:


> If they are that far up the Hoga. how far are they up the Rocky???


Just recently I've seen fish make the portage from the Rocky to the Cuyahoga. 

Truth is..as far as they want to go (and can go). At this time of the year the farther up you go the less fish but also less anglers


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

rp101 said:


> How far is the dam on 82 from let's say strongsville area? Are there any kind of land marks or streets that I should look for to let me know that I am close to the dam? Any information would be greatly appreciated!


Just take 82 east into Brecksville. You'll pass 77 then 21 (Brecksville rd.) After you cross over 21, keep an eye out on the right for Riverview Rd (about a mile or so.) Take a right on Riverview, and right at the bottom of the hill take a left. Park and either follow the railroad tracks north (towards the 82 bridge, cant miss it) or follow the paths... depending on what side of the river you want to fish on.


----------



## rp101 (May 5, 2006)

I thank you much whjr15 for the detailed directions! What kinds of fish are in there besides trout? Any northerns or walleye by chance?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

December time frame a few years back, I was standing on the east shore. I watched as a father and daughter combo was on the slab concrete on the west side. I watched for 15 minutes while the little girl screwed around on the concrete slab, and father wasn't paying attention to her, as he was more worried about fishing.

About the time that I was going to balls up and say something to him about safety, his daughter around 5-8 years old slipped down the concrete slab into the freezing temps of the river. The father then payed attention and jumped in after her. 

I thought I was gonna crap my pants when I seen this. Luckily they both shot out down stream about 20' away and were not sucked into the dam.

They quickly headed back to their vehicle in the sub zero temps.

-KSU


----------



## rp101 (May 5, 2006)

What can you catch (species of fish) here at the river? Anyone?


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

well at 82 i have only heard of bass and trout only cause i been there once but in the river in general everything from pike and steel to carp cats n gills i remember there was a story in paper when i ws about 13 where a guy caught from what he said and the picture looked like a pirhana so yea maybe some south america fish haha


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I read where Akron settled some old action with the EPA and part of the agreement was to tear a dam out on the Cuyahoga in what sounds like this area. Anybody else read that? Maybe the Steel will be in the Cuyahoga Falls area after that, further even.


----------



## rp101 (May 5, 2006)

So which produces better do you think (fishing wise) rocky river or 82 dam?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Scalper

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=131540

The Rocky by far. There are a few steelhead at the 82 dam but they are not there in numbers. I don't believe the state stocks the Cuyahoga.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you. I hadn't seen that. So it is the same dam then. Thanks again.


----------



## rp101 (May 5, 2006)

Thanks Lewzer - I always heard about the 82 dam but never knew how decent the fishing was. I think I will burn my gas towards rocky river then! Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

rp101 said:


> What can you catch (species of fish) here at the river? Anyone?


You may find just about anything in there. Bass, crappie, steelhead (Sept-May), cats, carp, northern, occasional lost walleye in spring.

Good luck...be safe out there.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i remember once in the summer i caught a white bass, and a kid caught a yellow perch. 

that spot is at the very bottom of my list though....thats some relatively dirty water. all of Akron's sewage (and a lot of other places) flows right there.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I also must chime in and say that dam is over crowded and not worth the travel. That river is not stocked with steelhead anyway.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hit it early last Sunday. Talked to a fellow who said there were already eight people there and had left. One was there since 4:00 a.m.!
No fish caught, left after an hour.
Covered about 2 more miles of river downstream several miles and still got a big _zero_....


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

as far as how far they could go if 82 and the gorge dam was gone is about 100ft or so due to a natural 20ft water fall under edison res. and probably 20ft of silt. ive caught more than a few in the dead of winter at the gorge dam. dangerous tho....better be half mounton goat / half crazy. oh yea watch out for the condoms after a good rain. most of north hill drains in to it.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have never been to this place but it sounds disgusting after seeing these posts


----------



## Troutbane (Oct 14, 2009)

overcrowded with to much trash and no fish. good luck fishing akron gorge in the winter. youll die getting down if you dont get a ticket first. go to a stocked river if you wanna gettem.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> good luck fishing akron gorge in the winter. youll die getting down


Wow! That's harsh....

Sounds like me describing some of my _secret_ spots...


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I believe it illegal to try and mountain goat down the cliff to the edison dam. I wouldn't try it in the summer, let alone the winter. Even if you got down, I don't know if you could get back up.

I don't know the exact mileage, but lets just guestimate that there is 50 miles of river downstream from this area that fish may also hold in. And being that there is so much water for a steelhead to cover, as well as the feder creeks, secondary dams, log jams, etc, it is much better use of your time to look fish further downstream.

I don't say this because I have a hot spot, I say this for all those guys in Akron that want to cut their driving down to some place closer. I have had these thoughts as well, but you will have better success if you are willing to make that extra 15-30 minute drive north.

-KSU


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

I have lived in cuyahoga falls 17 years, 2 minutes from the gorge. I read these forum's everyday and I must post on this thread. 

First, the dam can be good but very overcrowded. There are like 4 polish guys named mike that fish it everyday. There are 3 other regulars as well, a red haired, red bearded 
guy, and 2 older guys. i've been there alot this year and they have been there everytime. The problem is that as soon as a fish makes it there it's plucked out just as fast. This river is not stocked, and seeing 6 people on each side and 1 fish being landed in the first 8 hrs of daylight sucks. My thoughts were, dam this is like a seaworld trout pond except with lots of trash. After that day it is officially called "The Gauntlet".




Second, the gorge area is not bad but the trout have to make it past "The Gauntlet" first. With snow and ice it is very dangerous if you have never been there, i have fell in many different times and it sux the same each and every time. That section is very 
unfriendly to noobs.


Overall i do not recomend searching steel from these places. These are backyard holes that many locals hit and pluck clean. At best if you go 10 times 1 will be successful. Other guys will bs say they caught 5 even tho they got the big zero. now if you hit these at the right time and place, sure you will be very successful.
But it takes going 40 times or so to learn the right times and places. 

Instead of wasteing time at these go to the good rivers that are stocked like,
the rocky, the grand, the chagrin, the conneaut and the astubula. you have a way better chance of finding the steel you search. 


To all those who post, when you go shopping, is it at the dump or a nice fully stocked store?

Thankyou for reading

The Producer


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Well said, Producer.

I think it stems back to the old school steelheading days when everyone was in search of *that one special hole that no one else knows about*. Sadly, nowadays. I don't think there are many spots left like that.

I know one. Nobody fishes it. Ever. I'll die with that secret. . . .


----------

